# Hypomelanistic and Amelanistic Corns



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a quickie, but after a think/jot down of what i could put together this year, i came up with hypo motley and amel motley.
I know hypo is reduced black and amel is no black, but does amel overide hypo? 
If i bred .... for e.g..... butter to a hypo, would the offspring be het butter or het amber? or both?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

butter to hypo would give normal het amel, het caramel, het hypo(excluding other hets), which would mean just shy of 30% normals with a mixture of hets, almost 5% chance of ambers, 6% chance of butters, then a mix of caramel, hypos and amel

the amel motley to hypo motley(excluding hets) would give normal motleys het amel, het hypo, and the offsrping from those would give hypos, amels and normals with some amels with hypo masked(all a mixture of motleys and non motleys)


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Cheers Jay(?) ... CC:crazy: So....
on the butter/amber/caramel side, if i bred butter to hypo giving normals, would it depend on what i put the normals to? i.e if i put the norms to amber i could get ambers, if i put the norms to butters i could get butters?
therefore pos' het both amber and butter?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Strictly speaking, there is no such thing as het butter or het amber. Because there is no mutant gene named either amber or butter.

When doing crosses, it is simpler to use the names of the mutant genes than to use the names of combinations of genes.

amelanistic caramel (AKA butter) x hypomelanistic -->
all babies look normal and are heterozygous for amelanistic, caramel, and hypomelanistic.

amelanistic caramel (AKA butter) x heterozygous amelanistic, caramel, hypomelanistic -->
1/4 normal looking (heterozygous amelanistic, caramel, 50% probability heterozygous hypomelanistic)
1/4 amelanistic (heterozygous caramel, 50% probability heterozygous hypomelanistic)
1/4 caramel (heterozygous amelanistic, 50% probability heterozygous hypomelanistic)
1/4 amelanistic catamel (AKA butter) (50% probability heterozygous hypomelanistic)

hypomelanistic caramel (AKA amber) x heterozygous amelanistic, caramel, hypomelanistic -->
1/4 normal looking (heterozygous hypomelanistic, caramel, 50% probability heterozygous amelanistic)
1/4 hypomelanistic(heterozygous caramel, 50% probability heterozygous amelanistic)
1/4 caramel (heterozygous hypomelanistic, 50% probability heterozygous amelanistic)
1/4 hypomelanistic catamel (AKA amber) (50% probability heterozygous amelanistic)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> Cheers Jay(?) ... CC:crazy: So....
> on the butter/amber/caramel side, if i bred butter to hypo giving normals, would it depend on what i put the normals to? i.e if i put the norms to amber i could get ambers, if i put the norms to butters i could get butters?
> therefore pos' het both amber and butter?


yeah if you bred one of the normals with hets back to a butter or amber, you'd get a higher percentage of visual butters or ambers

eg, if your lucky enough to find one of the 12.5% with all hets you would get 25% ambers or 25% butters(depending on which one you put with the normal)

The problem is some will be het amel, caramel and hypo, where others will be het caramel and hypo, some het amel, some het hypo, some het caramel, and so on and without them being 100% easy to spot(eg you may be lucky and see the caramel showing through, you also may not), its going to be a problem getting the right normal with the right hets


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol2: i'll put my hypo to another hypo then! :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> :lol2: i'll put my hypo to another hypo then! :lol2:


our use it to test for hets in them both:no1:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> our use it to test for hets in them both:no1:


:lol2: i actually didnt think about that!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> our use it to test for hets in them both:no1:


...or give them to me if you don't know what to do with them! :whistling2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll try the amber first Eeji! :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

awww!


----------

